# Anyone Else? 2013 LS 1.8 Auto Rocking,Surging When Stopped and Brake Lightly Released



## carolinacruze (Feb 24, 2013)

Since the cooler weather I noticed a change in our 2013 Cruze LS 1.8 Auto,the weather may or may not contribute.If I can explain; When stopped in traffic and the brake is lightly released to creep forward the car starts rocking or the sensation of someone lightly rear ending the car over and over which I find very annoying,the rpms are steady and it does not do this in reverse.It seems to me the car is going from neutral to drive over and over with slight release of the brake and I'm aware the car goes into neutral when at a stopped,it should be a smooth transition when the brake is released.I did a search on the issue last night and come across a 2014 LS 1.8 that described the same condition as my car.I also found a PIO928 here and on the web describing a surge,bump ect. when stopped.I called my dealer and told him my findings,he was super nice and eager to resolve the issue but he stated he has not had any Cruze with this problem,he also stated the PIO928 applies to the 1.4L version along with several other models.My car is scheduled to go in next week for servicing and to try diagnose the issue.I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing this with the 1.8L and if it was resolved


----------



## chevycruze2014 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have had this today in mine . I thought it was me. Just got it and first time driving more than 2 miles . I finally got 200 miles on it. post up what they tell you . thank you


----------



## carolinacruze (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll post the findings,what year/engine is yours?


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know about the 1.8's but the 1.4's have a feature when you come to a stop the trans goes into neutral, as you release the brake the transmission re-engages. It can be a little annoying until you get used to it. There were quite a few posts on this same topic.


----------



## carolinacruze (Feb 24, 2013)

There is a Power train service bulletin 345963 on the 1.4l Cruze (PIO928) and according to research and speaking to a service tech it requires replacing internal transmission components,that may or may not be the case with every vehicle with this issue.I have never in my life owned a automatic car that would do this when releasing the brake in stop and go traffic,no car should bounce,surge ect. unless there is a issue but that's my opinion,I can understand if it's a manual transmission when the driver does not know how to transition the gas/clutch for smooth takeoff,I'd consider that normal.My car is the 1.8l and it does it along with others I've read about and no it did not always do this so I consider it not normal,so I'm assuming this is a issue starting to show up on the 1.8l models which may not be related to the tranny


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

From the owners manual - 9-29 (your page may be different depending on revision):
*The vehicle has an automatic
neutral shift feature which allows
the transmission to automatically
shift to N (Neutral) when the vehicle
is stopped with a forward gear
engaged. The reduced load on
the engine improves vehicle fuel
economy.*


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

carolinacruze said:


> Since the cooler weather I noticed a change in our 2013 Cruze LS 1.8 Auto,the weather may or may not contribute.If I can explain; When stopped in traffic and the brake is lightly released to creep forward the car starts rocking or the sensation of someone lightly rear ending the car over and over which I find very annoying,the rpms are steady and it does not do this in reverse.It seems to me the car is going from neutral to drive over and over with slight release of the brake and I'm aware the car goes into neutral when at a stopped,it should be a smooth transition when the brake is released.I did a search on the issue last night and come across a 2014 LS 1.8 that described the same condition as my car.I also found a PIO928 here and on the web describing a surge,bump ect. when stopped.I called my dealer and told him my findings,he was super nice and eager to resolve the issue but he stated he has not had any Cruze with this problem,he also stated the PIO928 applies to the 1.4L version along with several other models.My car is scheduled to go in next week for servicing and to try diagnose the issue.I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing this with the 1.8L and if it was resolved


I've got a 2014 Cruze LS 1.8 Automatic and it's done it since I took delivery of it. At first I thought the engine RPM was going up and down and wasn't registering on the RPM gauge causing the surging feeling but I hooked my Actron scanner up and went for a drive. Every time I stopped the engine would idle 750rpm. No surging of the engine but you could feel the car lunging forward.
My opinion of what's causing it would be something to do with the transmission or the torque converter. Could just be the belts not fully releasing inside the transmission and if that's the case it will fail long before any warranty runs out. I wouldn't worry about it. I seen other post about the transmission going into neutral when stopped at a red light and I want to say that mine doesn't. Not sure if it's suppose to but it doesn't. The owners manual is vague when its speaks of options on these cars. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## carolinacruze (Feb 24, 2013)

I took my car in for it's first oil change last month,only had 4,100 miles but it was 2 days shy of being 1 year,I mentioned my issue when stopped,the service dept rep ask at what speed,"I said 1 mph or less" after my oil change I see my car hauling A$$ across the parking lot and on to the highway,unlike how we drive it,I'm thinking what happened to 1 mph or less?? The service tech that drove the car said it is normal and the engines were sensitive when using the brakes,something to do with vacuum,I think that's a crock... I really don't think they would build a car that rocks when releasing the brakes,kids may like it but I don't.I cannot recall my car doing this after we first got it.


----------



## ldv (May 19, 2015)

I have a 2013 1.4 chevy cruze with approximately 17000 miles on it. What I have been experiencing since I bought the car two months ago is a jerking sensation right after I release my foot off the brake. While stopped in traffic with my foot on the brake I don't feel anything, but right after I release the brake before I even get a chance to accelerate the car hesitates to go then jerks for a fraction of a second before it runs smoothly. In other words I don't feel a smoth transition after releasing the brake, the car does not slide forward as other cars do, but it would jerk before it would go. It is very annoying to drive in traffic. Some chevy cruze owners say it's normal, others say that they don't feel anything. I took my car in at the dealer twice already in two months since I bought it, and they say they cannot duplicate the problem. I myself don't know what else to do


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

ldv said:


> I have a 2013 1.4 chevy cruze with approximately 17000 miles on it. What I have been experiencing since I bought the car two months ago is a jerking sensation right after I release my foot off the brake. While stopped in traffic with my foot on the brake I don't feel anything, but right after I release the brake before I even get a chance to accelerate the car hesitates to go then jerks for a fraction of a second before it runs smoothly. In other words I don't feel a smoth transition after releasing the brake, the car does not slide forward as other cars do, but it would jerk before it would go. It is very annoying to drive in traffic. Some chevy cruze owners say it's normal, others say that they don't feel anything. I took my car in at the dealer twice already in two months since I bought it, and they say they cannot duplicate the problem. I myself don't know what else to do


What you are probably feeling is the car shifting out of neutral. When you are stopped with the brakes depressed the transmission goes into neutral. As soon as the brakes are released it shifts back. If you listen closely you can hear this happening. Next time you are at a drive through turn the radio down and depress and release the brakes a few times and you should hear it every time. It's more pronounced at drive thrus because the sound echoes off the wall next to you. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

